
Attention, America: We’ve All Been Saying Gerrymander Wrong - smacktoward
https://www.wsj.com/articles/attention-america-weve-all-been-saying-gerrymander-wrong-1527178009
======
jjuel
WSJ a little behind John Mulaney's grandmother...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I5l64ZmEWY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I5l64ZmEWY)

------
dredmorbius
The g is proununced as in "gif".

~~~
seorphates
Gone fishing.

I think you did that on purpose.

~~~
dredmorbius
I think you might be right.

------
SlowRobotAhead
I can't read through the WSJ paywall. But, I like when people on the internet
complain about gerrymandering and imply it's a Republican thing.

This is Chicago.
[https://www.bing.com/th?id=OIP.buywjQl9Qa3gWgFDJ2gb3wHaFi&pi...](https://www.bing.com/th?id=OIP.buywjQl9Qa3gWgFDJ2gb3wHaFi&pid=Api)

